# Fines and penalties



## rodger (16 Apr 2016)

With PTSB guilty of all these errors whether deliberate or not.

Is there any mention of them being fined?

Story about possible fines for Aib for misleading accounts.

http://m.independent.ie/business/ir...whistleblowers-claims-confirmed-34632402.html


----------

